# Transfer Paper Question - walmart paper versus commercial transfer paper



## LoiterLLC (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, so I have a question...

Say you go down to your local walmart and you buy the 'iron-on' transfer paper...then you come home and iron it on. You get that nasty yellow look where the transfer paper was...

so now, say i buy a heat transfer press and commercial quality transfer paper. if i dont cut that close to my design, will i see the same result (the nasty yellow color from the xfer paper?)

I know this is probably a no brainer but before I get into this I would like to know.

Thanks all... you are all very helpful.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Transfer Paper Question*

In my opinion, the commercial paper is much better than what you can get at Walmart. You need to cut the design out to eliminate any unwanted backround. The yellow area you refer to usually disappears after washing, but I cut all my designs to 1/8" so there is no extra backround paper. Hope that helps you out a bit!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Transfer Paper Question*

It is pretty hard to give a shirt to someone and say "that yellow box will wash away". I trim the transfers. The duracotton paper just needs a second pressing and it will come right out on white shirts. 

The funny thing about the paper at local retailers is it is more expensive to go there than to buy it from a commercial source and you get a better product.


----------



## LoiterLLC (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Transfer Paper Question*

Thank you, that does help !!!


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Transfer Paper Question*

binki:
I don't believe I suggested to tell anyone that the yellow box will wash away. It was merely a FYI for LoiterLLC.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Transfer Paper Question*

let me answer your question with pictures. here are 2 onsies that i did this moring. I used Iron All paper and pressed at 14 seconds at 350.. Take a good look.


----------



## LoiterLLC (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Transfer Paper Question*

You guys really do rock. Thank you all. Very helpful!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Transfer Paper Question*



mrad said:


> binki:
> I don't believe I suggested to tell anyone that the yellow box will wash away. It was merely a FYI for LoiterLLC.


I didn't suggest that. I suggested that a shirt with an unwanted yellow box or any other color is hard to explain away. That's all.


----------



## funkdafide (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Transfer Paper Question*

Hey Badalou
might be a stupid question but the global warming shirt is that ink or dye sub

Regards a newbie


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Transfer Paper Question*



funkdafide said:


> Hey Badalou
> might be a stupid question but the global warming shirt is that ink or dye sub
> 
> Regards a newbie


That is everlast pigment ink.


----------



## funkdafide (Aug 1, 2007)

What kind of printer ?????


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

hey lou,

those look great. you just trimmed the edges by hand, no cutting machine? i tried my luck last night with a bag and it came out pretty good. only thing is i need to trim closer to the image. i used the clearsoft paper from proworld on a tan colored topper tote bag.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

IrieInnovator said:


> hey lou,
> 
> those look great. you just trimmed the edges by hand, no cutting machine? i tried my luck last night with a bag and it came out pretty good. only thing is i need to trim closer to the image. i used the clearsoft paper from proworld on a tan colored topper tote bag.


On a tan bag you probably had a bit of the outline showing. Was the bag an 806 topper. I use a ton of those. I pretty much keep m my cut (by hand) within 1/8 inch.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> On a tan bag you probably had a bit of the outline showing. Was the bag an 806 topper. I use a ton of those. I pretty much keep m my cut (by hand) within 1/8 inch.


so the outline is normal? i used a topper 800 15 *16. this is one of the flat bags that really don't have the seams that bulge. ok, i will use the 1/8 as a rule of thumb. appreciate your help. i read some other that you submitted about bags, so i plan to get the pillow or big mouse pad to stick on the inside when i press.

thanks again.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes the outline is normal. Yes if you have an office depot near you or a Fry's they both sell the large mouse pad. I think I saw them on Ebay as well. I got a couple and then cut one up for other uses such as placement in a pocket to do transfers without having the pocket seam get in the way of the press.


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

what do you do when you have only text that needs to be transfered? Do you cut around each letter?

Thats the difficulty I'm currently having.. Depending on the designs I have, It's not always possible to cut around each letter.. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I cut around the block of letters. (see pics.)


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

wow.. thats really well done!

You just used regular scissors? It looks like you cut each individual lump like over the www.. How long did it take you?

Did you cut out and heat press both lines individually (ie Cut and heat press the web address only and then cut and heat press the phone number) or was it done using one sheet?

Your pic revived my hope!
Thank you.


----------



## sherlockhomer (Jul 20, 2007)

I forget where I saw it now, but Badalou has a cool set of video clips on youtube showing the process. It's way cool.


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

Really? I would love to see them


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

All my videos can be seen on Youtube by going to YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. and do a search for "badalou" I have 20 on there now. I really do need to redo a few. I have had over 45,000 views.


----------



## macat (Aug 26, 2008)

badalou said:


> Yes the outline is normal. Yes if you have an office depot near you or a Fry's they both sell the large mouse pad. I think I saw them on Ebay as well. I got a couple and then cut one up for other uses such as placement in a pocket to do transfers without having the pocket seam get in the way of the press.


So you are saying you put the mousepad inside the pocket so the pocket seam doesn't get in the way? Do you put a mousepad inside your tee's also?


----------



## Retroshirts7 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Transfer Paper Question*

What type of transfer do you use, i see no white or yellow background


----------



## dbcheco (Jul 30, 2019)

*Re: Transfer Paper Question*



badalou said:


> let me answer your question with pictures. here are 2 onsies that i did this moring. I used Iron All paper and pressed at 14 seconds at 350.. Take a good look.


Hi, I have a walmart transfer paper call pen+gear fabric transfer. I will like to know if you had experience with this transfer. What settings I should use for dark color on a heat press. Temperature & time please.


----------

